# Your Controls in Hi-Games.net



## rahulkadukar (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi guys I just started hi-games.net and am pretty slow. Check it out here

http://hi-games.net/profile/1878

Anyway I think my keyboard shortcuts are bad. :fp Can any of you please provide what keyboard controls you use for 2x2x2 upto 10x10x10 (If you solve it )


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 18, 2009)

I use the default keys except I use 8 (the key above u and i on a qwerty keyboard) for right shift inward.

However, I don't solve cubes larger than 5x5x5.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 18, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> I use the default keys except I use 8 (the key above u and i on a qwerty keyboard) for right shift inward.
> 
> However, I don't solve cubes larger than 5x5x5.



Do you use the default for the 4x4x4


----------



## MrData (Jul 18, 2009)

I use default for everything.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 18, 2009)

the purples w turns are for 3x3x3, and the grey w turns are for 4x4x4 and 5x5x5


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> the purples w turns are for 3x3x3, and the grey w turns are for 4x4x4 and 5x5x5



Beautiful pic I am using something similar for all the 3x3x3 specific turns but I will try the B' on top as I am currently using V key for B'


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 18, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > I use the default keys except I use 8 (the key above u and i on a qwerty keyboard) for right shift inward.
> ...



Yes, plus I set my c key for u' for PLL parities.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 18, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Beautiful pic I am using something similar for all the 3x3x3 specific turns but I will try the B' on top as I am currently using V key for B'


 really??:confused: Please don't use my controls... they are horrible. I didn't know where else to put B' (I never really use it anyway) and I had no place to put z and z', so I just never use it.


----------

